# Pics of my pig



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Pig snuggling down
Pig at his view site in my office
Pig in the garden with the doves


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cute, love the name. min


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Some of you will know Pig already - he has deformed wings and feet and so does not fly and doesn't do too much walking either. We are in separable and he goes everywhere with me that I can possibly take him. He has a dove, stalings and Indian Mynah's who visit him outside the window at work. He loves pecking around in the garden and loves eating sand, but I have to keep a close eye on him because of all the potential hazards around: cats, chickens, dogs, Fish Eagles, Black Sparrow Hawks and others I don't know.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What a special little pig. Love him. I would also keep a REALLY CLOSE eye on him when out at the garden. Hate for anything to happen to a special guy. Loved the pics. Great that you take him everywhere. I think thats great. min


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Mindy - it was Pijee (said with French accent) then Juba which means pigeon or dove in the local indigenous language Zulu, but Pig has stuck.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Pig is a cutie, and lives like a king of course, you are doing a great job, that is what we need in this world people like you. Lucky Pig that have a nice family. 

Ivette


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

that sure is a nice veiw outside pigs window


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Golly day what a veiw! sure is a lucky bird, dosent need to fly to see for miles!


----------

